# question about "Lights of America 17W grow light stick F17T8/GL"



## kevyn (Nov 16, 2010)

this lights has the following specs.

F17T8/GL (RB17T8GL)
Color Temperature: 7800 K Kelvin
CRI=11 8000hrs (16

And this is from Lights of America 17W grow light stick (7020GL)

Wattage: 17 watts
Dimensions: 2.5" x 24"
Light Output: 1,093 lumens
Made in USA 

I just want to know what (good or bad) results i would get growing with this light.
oh and its fluorescent, thanks


----------



## gejo (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been wondering the same thing... I bought 2, 10 bucks each says they put out 75 watts each so together 150w???


----------



## massah (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are the specifications for it and let me point out a few things:



> This 24" fluorescent grow light mounts anywhere. No tools needed for installation. 5 foot cord is ready to plug in. Bulb included.
> 
> 
> 5 foot plug-in cord set
> ...


First off, its 17watts, its like a 17watt CFL in a stick, its a standard 24" 7800k florescent tube bulb(found the K value on another site), you will get pretty much nothing bud wise out of this color spectrum bulb its purely vegetation with no real power.

It has a cover over it that doesn't appear to be clear, so you'll lose light there.

Its only 1100 lumens(probably before the cover)...a 150watt HPS bulb gives off about 16,000 lumens...

The only thing this bulb/fixture is good for in the marijuana cultivation process is having about 4 of them side by side sitting over a bank of seedlings at about 1-2" above them.

It has pretty much next to nothing in penetration abilities.

You would be better off saving your money, go to home depot and pick up a 6 pack of the 150watt equivilent bulbs and some cheap lamp parts to hang them above/beside/etc of what you are trying to grow.

You will be completely disappointed if you think this will actually give you anything other than vision in a dark room, sorry


----------



## buds101 (Sep 10, 2011)

I actually use two of them with the covers removed in my veg rom and have had decent results my veg room is 24 wide 30 tall 18 deep PVC and black and white poly is what it's made out of


----------



## TH3C1PH3R (Jul 3, 2015)

I just got one today for seedlings.. I'll wait until the seedlings are 5 or 6 inches tall and then I put them outside... Just need to make sure that the roots are developed enough to drink enough water from the ground on hot days. I don't think that I would try to go end to end with a plant with just this light.. but if you don't have anything else then go for it.


----------



## sean78 (Jul 6, 2015)

I use this light, as well as other cfl's, and some red l.e.d. for flowering. I ONLY use this guy for side lighting and growth of smaller lower branches. But I'm on a shoe-string budget and I was just looking to get all (read most) my first time "growing pains". But yeah, definitely wouldn't advise using this alone on anything but clones and seedlings.


----------



## nevergoodenuf (Jul 6, 2015)

Divide the lumen by watts. You will see that ones not worth it. Lights of america has a 4 foot, 40 watter that puts out over 4200 lumen. It can be found for under $50.


----------



## nevergoodenuf (Jul 6, 2015)

It is a 5000K, but is still working great for vegging.


----------

